# rhodium chloride solution contaminated with fecl2



## arthur kierski (May 31, 2010)

i make rh plating solutions starting with rh sponge obtained from various scraps---this rh chloride solution is contaminated with iron and this turns the plating darker------usually i descontaminate using potassium ferrocyanate solution(which i prepare------------is there another product that could eliminate this iron-? 
by the way kf(cn)6 eliminates also ni,pb,zn etc but does not react with rhodium-----


----------

